# AC Milan Academy in SD



## SocalSoccerMom (Feb 13, 2017)

http://goalnation.com/ac-milan-academy-launches-san-diego/

Just ran across this. Looking for fb if anyone is familiar with this club/program.


----------



## Distraction (Feb 13, 2017)

From where they are located I think they are just another group trying to make money off of the rich parents in northern San Diego county. Already a pretty crowded field there with SDSC, Arsenal San Diego, SDFA, SDFC, not too mention Surf and LAGSD just down the road. Where there are parents with money there will always be someone selling the dream.


----------



## SuperNatural (Feb 13, 2017)

But there's already an AC Milan Academy in Riverside, Ca.


----------



## soccer_dad (Feb 13, 2017)

Anyone know if this is another soccer club or just a program that provide the local club players extra touches of the ball?


----------



## Socal United (Feb 13, 2017)

Distraction said:


> From where they are located I think they are just another group trying to make money off of the rich parents in northern San Diego county. Already a pretty crowded field there with SDSC, Arsenal San Diego, SDFA, SDFC, not too mention Surf and LAGSD just down the road. Where there are parents with money there will always be someone selling the dream.


Given that I coach in the "rich" area of north San Diego County, I will be amazed to see how this works out.  I have been at the fields watching their training sessions in the past, they were just like everyone else.  The biggest thing they will run into is a lack of field space and a lack of kids.  I also think that people are finally starting to wise up to the "my kid will be a pro" sell.  I have seen that become less and less an issue over the last few years.  For me, who is paying for the teams to go to Milan academy every year?  If that is the case, they better move south towards Del Mar.....


----------



## socalkdg (Feb 14, 2017)

SuperNatural said:


> But there's already an AC Milan Academy in Riverside, Ca.


Daughter is on the U12 Milan team out of Riverside.  Stronger boys side, girls side less teams.  They allowed our Extra coach to take the whole team over to club this past fall, so we combined with another older Extra team with their younger girls. Expenses only $50 per month, about $150 at start, which has included our tourneys, uniforms, etc.   Hands off, but we have been using the trainer on Saturdays.   A couple older teams have had the same coach as they came over many years ago from Extra so pretty sure we will be able to continue without losing any girls or coaches.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Feb 14, 2017)

It would be nice to have a Rebels-like club in North County where cost is under 1K/year with quality coaches


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

socalkdg said:


> Daughter is on the U12 Milan team out of Riverside.  Stronger boys side, girls side less teams.  They allowed our Extra coach to take the whole team over to club this past fall, so we combined with another older Extra team with their younger girls. Expenses only $50 per month, about $150 at start, which has included our tourneys, uniforms, etc.   Hands off, but we have been using the trainer on Saturdays.   A couple older teams have had the same coach as they came over many years ago from Extra so pretty sure we will be able to continue without losing any girls or coaches.


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

Dear member,

I would like to inform you that, the club in riverside has nothing to do with A.C.Milan.
The name is being used with out permission and the owners will soon hear from the legal department of A.C. Milan. This I say with great confidence. Because of my position with in A.C. Milan.


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

soccer_dad said:


> Anyone know if this is another soccer club or just a program that provide the local club players extra touches of the ball?


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

This is not just a club. I'm the director of A.C. Milan Academy San Diego. My name is Gerold Kent. Have it verified with the club in Milan.


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

soccer_dad said:


> Anyone know if this is another soccer club or just a program that provide the local club players extra touches of the ball?


----------



## Axa (Apr 28, 2017)

No it's not. I'm the director of the A.C. Milan Academy San Diego.  If you want to find out more, just visit us at the Rancho Bernard park. 
A.C. Milan has only two academies in the USA. Houston and San Diego.


----------



## SuperNatural (Apr 28, 2017)

So you're basically Gerald Kent?

You sound like a kid.lol


----------



## outside! (Apr 29, 2017)

Its not a gang, its a club.


----------



## jdiaz (May 1, 2017)

outside! said:


> Its not a gang, its a club.


I think you just put your foot in your mouth.


----------



## socalkdg (May 1, 2017)

This is the one in Riverside.

http://www.milanacademy60.com/


----------



## outside! (May 1, 2017)

jdiaz said:


> I think you just put your foot in your mouth.


Sorry, it's a quote from an old SNL skit from the 70's. All the references to various clubs made me picture John Belushi saying that.


----------

